
California breaks 50% solar – electricity pricing negative - acusticthoughts
https://electrek.co/2017/04/07/solar-power-breaks-50-of-california-demand-for-first-time-driving-negative-wholesale-electricity-rates/
======
jacquesm
That will cause an immediate surge of investment into all kinds of storage
systems.

~~~
Gibbon1
Years ago I read paper describing a project to develop a process for
electrowinning iron and sulfuric acid from sulfide ores. It was sort of
economic in Norway because of cheap electricity an because iron sulfide was a
waste product. It's not economic because of the cost of electricity. But if
solar starts regularly producing $0.0 MWhr electricity it probably would be
economic to run intermittently.

Found Source:

[http://www.ulcos.org/en/docs/Ref03%20-%20Electrowinning%20-%...](http://www.ulcos.org/en/docs/Ref03%20-%20Electrowinning%20-%20publ.pdf)

tl;dr: If solar creates periodic conditions where the marginal cost of
electricity drops to zero that opens up market opportunities that didn't exist
before.

